# MAX SLOPE FOR TRENCHES DURING CONSTRUCTION



## maximus808 (Mar 9, 2010)

Can someone help me find the max slope for trenches during construction? Thanks.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 9, 2010)

CERM (10th edition) Chapter 82: Construction &amp; Jobsite Safety. Part 2. Trenching &amp; Excavation.

It explains there are 3 soil classifications for trenching A, B, &amp; C with C being the most unstable.

Type A: .75/1 (H:V) max slope

Type B: 1:1

Type C: 1.5/1

In Colorado, the standard practice is to assume ALL soils are Type C unless proven otherwise.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 9, 2010)

Check OSHA for those guidelines. The ones Dex just posted are the OSHA guidelines. I believe that those guidelines are applicable for trenches/excavations deeper than 4 feet.


----------



## jamie (Mar 22, 2010)

here are links to the applicable sections from OSHA

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.sh...&amp;p_id=10932

this section has the soil classifications

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.sh...&amp;p_id=10931


----------

